# Fox Valley Models



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Have you ever heard of this company? 

I was looking at N scale locomotives on modeltrainstuff.com, and I sorted them by newest to oldest, and up came a bunch from this company.

The DCC installation looks to be a little 6 pin type board in contrast to Kato/Atlas which have to have the whole circuit board replaced.

Are these good quality models?

Fox Valley Models


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have heard of them. They make some of the best models available. They are basically a part of Inter-mountain and make some really realistic rolling stock and engines.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have never seen them before. Unfortunately they only have one set of passenger cars for HO.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I have one of their boxcars and it is pretty nice Quality. I have seen the locomotives in a store and they are detailed nice. I have not seen them run.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

They been around a bit. Their wheels were all the bomb before BLMA came out with their truck/ wheelsets. My LHS has them and they look fantastic, but they are out of my price range. Those little chips only control basic functions and lights. If you wanted to add ditchlights, ect you would have to swap out the whole board anyway.


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have their wheels on a handful of my n scale cars. No complaints!


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

I use Fox Valley metal wheel sets since they were first introduced in N scale. I also have all the runs of 40' Milwaukee boxcars that were released.

Below are two photo's of the Milwaukee Hiawatha #1 released by Fox Valley on the inner mainline track of the "new" JJJ&E east of the town of San Marino.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I have one of thier ES 44 ACs' in NS paint. It's a sweet looking and running model, and yes, it is a 6 pin decoder plug, I put a Digitrax DZ125IN decoder in mine.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

*A Closer Look At Milwaukee Hiawatha #1*

A closer view of Milwaukee Hiawatha #1 with a direct view of Rosco's Engine Repair Shop.The Locomotive Maintenance Building is directly behind Rosco's Engine Repair.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob,

Fabulous looking Hiawatha in a fabulous looking setting!!! Very nice landscaping / structures work, etc.

TJ


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Bob,
> 
> Fabulous looking Hiawatha in a fabulous looking setting!!! Very nice landscaping / structures work, etc.
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ. This is part of the right turnaround area (50"x50") on the right side of the "new" JJJ&E. The layout is an inverted "U" shape in a train room 21x12'. The layout which is still a work in progress is starting its fourth year this past March.

The bench work is 30 inches wide except in the two turnaround areas of the layout which are each 50x50". It's a large around the room N scale layout. The radii in the turnaround areas are 23-24 inches and the rest of the layout has 28 1/4- 30 inch radii. I model the steam transition era.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

does anyone know if the Fox Vally boxcars are metal? or where I could get all metal cars for HO trains?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Fox Valley Models make excellent items for model railroading.......detail is great.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Fox Valley ES 44 AC*

Here's a pic of my N scale Fox Valley Models ES 44 AC. Not a very good one, camera phone pic. It's a lot nicer in person. I put a Digitrax DZ -125-IN in her and she purrrrrrrrs right along!


----------

